# Bild verlinken?



## ritis (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

<div style="position:absolute; top:2px; left:184px; color:#FF9900">
  <p style="border-color:#33CC66; border-style:inset; border-width:2px;"><img src="media/pics/nagmanda_01_klein .jpg">  </p>
  <p>Nagmanda </p>
</div>

Ich will das wenn ich das Bild anklicke eine neue Seite geladen wird. Könnt ihr mir da helfen? 

Sag schonmal Danke!


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2005)

```
<a href="neue_seite.html"><img src="media/pics/nagmanda_01_klein.jpg" border="0" alt=""></a>
```


----------



## ritis (16. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2005)

>>> Bitte markiere deine beantworteten Fragen als "Erledigt"! 

Thanx ;-]


----------



## ThomasQuelle (18. Mai 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <a href="neue_seite.html"><img src="media/pics/nagmanda_01_klein.jpg" border="0" alt=""></a>
> ```



und bitte nicht vergessen ein target einzufügen 

_top (öffnet eine neue Seite)
_parent(selbe Seite bzw. Frame)
oder halt Zielframe angeben (z.b. "main_frame")


```
<a href="neue_seite.html" target="_top"><img src="media/pics/nagmanda_01_klein.jpg" border="0" alt=""></a>
```


----------



## redlama (18. Mai 2005)

ThomasQuelle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und bitte nicht vergessen ein target einzufügen
> 
> _top (öffnet eine neue Seite)
> _parent(selbe Seite bzw. Frame)
> oder halt Zielframe angeben (z.b. "main_frame")


Da muss ich jetzt mal was zu sagen!
Es ist nicht nötig ein target-Attribut zu setzen! Targets sind wichtig, wenn man mit Frames arbeitet und den Link in einem bestimmten Frame öffnen will.
Wenn man ohne Frames arbeitet werden die Links in der selben Seite geöffnet (ohne target), außer man hat ausdrücklich definiert, dass der Link in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden soll. Und das geht nicht mit target="_top", sondern mit target="_blank".

redlama


----------



## ThomasQuelle (18. Mai 2005)

ups ...  .. auch das kann mal passieren ... war etwas vorschnell... gut das target ist nicht zwingend Pflicht. allerdings gehört es meines empfinden nach, HTML-konform dazu...


----------



## redlama (18. Mai 2005)

ThomasQuelle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ups ...  .. auch das kann mal passieren ... war etwas vorschnell... gut das target ist nicht zwingend Pflicht. allerdings gehört es meines empfinden nach, HTML-konform dazu...


Das ist dann aber ein ganz persönliches Empfinden!
Seiten können durchaus auch ohne target-Attribut valide sein. Zumindest hast der W3C HTML-Validator die Seiten, die ich ohne target in den Links erstellt habe noch nie deswegen bemängelt (XHTML 1.0 transitional)!

Darf ich Dich übrigens freundlich auf die hier gültige Netiquette bzgl. der Groß-/Kleinschreibung hinweisen?

redlama


----------



## ThomasQuelle (18. Mai 2005)

Betreffend der Netiquette, muss ich mich entschuldigen. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Da ich in HTML 4.0.1 meine Seiten schreibe, gebe ich meist ein Target an. Deine Meinung unterstütze ich jedoch, das dieses ein recht persönliches Empfinden ist. Über das Für und Wider können wir uns ja gerne beim USER-Treffen an diesem WE austauschen  ....


----------

